# The Strangest Instrument in a Concerto?



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

What's the most bizarre instrument choice a composer's ever written a concerto for? I'm a bit tired of the standard piano/violin repertoire - I want to hear something interesting!

Of course, bizarre needn't mean inelegant or ugly - I heard a dulcimer concerto by a composer-who's-name-I've-forgotten and it was great, but there must be concertos for instruments out there even weirder than a dulcimer.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Art Rock will answer in a bit. For the time being I'll mention Frankholz, Concerto for Electric Cat.

Also, in real life, Albrechstsberger's several concertos for Jew's Harp. I don't know of anybody who wrote them better.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

PDQ Bach's Concerto for Horn and Hardart!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Double bass concerto.

Kettle drum concerto.

There are 18th century examples of these.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Papa Mozart wrote an alphorn commercial, available on CD.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

While it isn't a concerto, how about Malcolm Arnold's _A Grand, Grand Overture_ which is scored for orchestra and vacuum cleaners.

P.S. It was dedicated to President Hoover!


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

I love the one for Jew Harp. I'll keep that favourited - next time I have a grumpy day I'll just listen to that and I can't imagine how I could be grumpy any more


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

And just for fun and giggles, the Berlin Philharmonic Garden Hose Quartet...

View attachment 84674


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Noticed you were from St Petersburg so I was trying to think of something from Shostakovich. But he seems to have been pretty normal, in his choice of instruments anyway. Well, in his Prelude to Orango, there's a toy piano that the conductor plays at certain points...keeps it on his podium!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Try the : Hoffnung Music Festival CD
They are full off rarities amongst the one Becca mentioned


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

KenOC said:


> Art Rock will answer in a bit.




Take your pick:
http://artrock2006.blogspot.nl/p/unusual-concertos-overview.html


----------

